# Sensibly-priced Matte Tyre Dressing



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm looking for a cheapish matte tyre dressing. Currently using 303 Aerospace, but it doesn't last, is really too expensive to use after every wash and is not matte enough (I'd like a natural new tyre finish, with very little sheen).

What should I be using?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dodo juice tyromania sounds perfect for you

After quick look

Can pick up 30ml sample pot from £6.23 posted
Or full 180ml £19.49 posted


----------



## alanf (Jan 15, 2014)

G-Technic T1 gives a fairly matt finish.
I'm not keen on a really shiny finish either and this seems to fit that quite well.
Can also be used on trim too


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Auto glym tire stuff gives a mart finish if you rub it in with a microfibre and rub excess off


----------



## FatTony (Feb 21, 2014)

I've just tried Mainz car care Rubberize for the first time.
Pleased with the result so far but its only been on a couple of days.
I dont like the Shinny finish and was concerned as Mainz do a Matt finish Revival so thought the Rubberize could be too glossy but very nice finish to be honest and well pleased.
You could give them a phone call as Im sure they would even send you a smaller 100ml bottle to try first..:thumb:


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Philip said:


> I'm looking for a cheapish matte tyre dressing. Currently using 303 Aerospace, but it doesn't last, is really too expensive to use after every wash and is not matte enough (I'd like a natural new tyre finish, with very little sheen).
> 
> What should I be using?


It's a real nightmare looking for a good product they all clam to be better than each other just like AG & Meguiars all clamming to be the best it's all hyper up products I don't think the car dealers use such cheap range IMO

Tyre dressing most of the brand name products on the shelf's don't list the long lasting time. because they all know it don't last of cause there are many review online but there testing is to run water for a one hour over the wax or tyre paint to see how long it last, and most if not all reviews are paid by the bigger companies in the first place just to hyper up there sales.

Thanks


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

I use Autobrite Tyre Gloss. A little goes a very long way and it's also currently on sale on their website. Only takes a couple sprays to do one wheel a couple times over.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Tyromania is seriously pricy. I've used the AG but it's much too silicone-shiny. Mainz Revival sounds promising - anyone used it?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Few good threads with tyre dressing reviews/pics on here, e.g.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112

Car Pro PERL gives a nice finish and I'm liking Gyeon Tire as well.

One thing that I hadn't appreciated until recently which somebody kindly pointed out was that the cleaner the tyre the better the chance of the product taking and lasting.

Obvious, but not something I'd thought about before.


----------



## Nick Shaw (Aug 29, 2007)

Glimmermann tyre dressing, it lasts well too. One application has laster 3-4 weeks so far


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Zaino gets my vote


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dodo juice basics of bling trim and tyre dressing, leaves a semi sheen to the tyre walls without the grease tackiness, thick gel, well priced lasts and no sling just doe's not get considered on here at all shame as it's decent for a semi finish sheen, just no body has tried it.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

3M one is also rather nice.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.autosgleaming.com/shop/interior-and-exterior-dressing/trafalgar-super-rubber-dressing/


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

I used to use AutoSmart highstyle and buff it to a matt finish.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Check this out ive been using it for years.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121314275617?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Most of these are glossy - CarPro PERL seems like a reasonable compromise.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

3m for the price and looks


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

I like Gtechniq T1, 1 coat with the excess removed won't leave a glossy finish.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Try Orchard Glitz....gives the appearance of fresh washed and clean rubber without gloss and no sling whatsoever


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Philip said:


> Most of these are glossy - CarPro PERL seems like a reasonable compromise.


PERL is pretty glossy as well. At least when used neat. Diluted it's kind of runny and not at all pleasant to use. For those who prefer some shine it's a great tire dressing though.


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Gtechniq T1 or CarPro PERL


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

So perhaps PERL isn't what I'm looking for - T1, Z16 and Pneu seem more like it, but none are cheap ...


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

3M Tyre Restorer -


----------

